# Enclosure Build Log Pics



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

this enclosure is for a pair of 12" IDmax
2.50cf3 per chamber and 30hz tuning


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

beautiful box.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks great. Makes me want to build one and stain it.


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

wow...


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

As stated by the other guys that is one beautiful box, i can see alot of time, attention to detail and skill have gone into it so far, keep the pics coming. What do you plan to cover it with?


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Great box, I'm new to woodwork and was wondering how you did the curve?


----------



## BoomZilla (Mar 18, 2008)

depending on how much of an angle the end of the port needs to be bent, you saw straight up and downlines about 1/4or 1/2 into the mdf, not al the way through, and repeat those lines from 1/4 of an inch or more. The tighter those lines, the more you can angle the bend.


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

BoomZilla said:


> depending on how much of an angle the end of the port needs to be bent, you saw straight up and downlines about 1/4or 1/2 into the mdf, not al the way through, and repeat those lines from 1/4 of an inch or more. The tighter those lines, the more you can angle the bend.


Don't want to detract from the Thread, but not really sure what you mean..


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

The bracing and curved vents are  . Incredible work.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

always super nice..


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

is that going in a car?

also, is wood glue the only thing you are using to secure it together?


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

this enclousre is going into a Lincolon Navigator


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

That's truly impressive!!!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

prophet_ca said:


> Don't want to detract from the Thread, but not really sure what you mean..


It is called kerfing and its one hell of a nice job of it.


----------



## bterz (Mar 18, 2008)

o m g.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I read a small debate on what to fill the kerfs with. What did you use?

Are your kerfs a substitute to the design? I have a design but would like to put a kerf in place of the port bend. Its also a bass reflex. For 2 BTL 18's


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

WrenchGuy said:


> It is called kerfing and its one hell of a nice job of it.


Yeah i looked back on his previous posts and realized what the previous poster was trying to say... It is one hell of a nice job


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't wait to start mine.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> I can't wait to start mine.


On one of his other boxes he used fibreglass resin [do a search ].


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> On one of his other boxes he used fibreglass resin [do a search ].


The question pertained to this project. He could of used toe jam for all I know.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Beautiful work! I too would like to know how you plan on finishing this box.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

WrenchGuy said:


> The question pertained to this project. He could of used toe jam for all I know.


 I use fiberglass resin and a few layers of cat hair


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Box looks great

Where did you get the curved sections of wood?

I remember seeing those somewhere and I cannot remember. The place had all types of wood products to make your install easier.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice enclosure. I think that Navigator is going to HAMMER!!
Good job bro.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kerfing sometime referred to as "relief cuts", straight shallow cuts (but not through) in the wood (cut depth is determined by experimentation & experience), each cut is blade thickness then 1/4 to 1/2 spacing between cuts. With enough cuts you could make just about any curve right up to a complete tube or circle. Hope that helps...


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

kerfing:
http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/tl_saws/article/0,,DIY_14394_2270528,00.html


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

this design looks very similar to this jl box


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

/\/\/\/\ X2


bobditts said:


> looking great bud!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

bobditts said:


> looking great bud!


X3

Great job!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder if the same angles/concept could be applied to a CRX style box... VERY nice work. I really like how the center port turned out with the black.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

chithead said:


> I wonder if the same angles/concept could be applied to a CRX style box... VERY nice work. I really like how the center port turned out with the black.


you mean something simular to this
http://www.phpbbplanet.com/thumpper/viewtopic.php?t=298&mforum=thumpper


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thumpper said:


> you mean something simular to this
> http://www.phpbbplanet.com/thumpper/viewtopic.php?t=298&mforum=thumpper


 Whoa... The gods have blessed you good sir with an awesome ability!!!


----------



## Stavenmist316 (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn that box looks amazing man. You got some mad skills.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

for a single T212D4





























I got a bit of sanding ahead but I thought I would do something
different


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome as always, whats a box like that run?


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

quest51210 said:


> awesome as always, whats a box like that run?


 this last enclosure was $200 canadian plus shipping


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

thumper how do i get in touch with you to get a sub enclousre built for 2 12w7?


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

manish said:


> thumper how do i get in touch with you to get a sub enclousre built for 2 12w7?


http://poundthatsound.com


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thumpper said:


> this last enclosure was $200 canadian plus shipping


Wow, that is STUPID cheap. Man, that's a killer bargain for build and finish quality of that caliber.

I expected 350 + shipping or more.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

the damn shipping prices is what keeps the enclosure prices down....
by the time you pay shipping it costs about $350

I want everyone to be able to afford good bass.....
the raising material prices will effect the enclosure pricing soon


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thumpper said:


> the damn shipping prices is what keeps the enclosure prices down....
> by the time you pay shipping it costs about $350
> 
> I want everyone to be able to afford good bass.....
> the raising material prices will effect the enclosure pricing soon


fair enough. That does suck about shipping. Too bad you can't drive stateside to ship.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

here is an enclosure for a single T112D4
2.0cf3 plus sub/port bracing and 
corner displacements tuned at 34hz


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Great work! Absolutely solid. I really like how you painted the whole side black on this one. I think it looks better & more integrated with the port.

Cheers!



Thumpper said:


>


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Great work! Absolutely solid. I really like how you painted the whole side black on this one. I think it looks better & more integrated with the port.
> 
> Cheers!


 thanx
that is actually Black carpet...I two toned it


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Thumpper said:


> thanx
> that is actually Black carpet...I two toned it


Even better! I couldn't tell from the pics. I love it!


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey thumpper ur enclosures are ridiculous(in a good way),nice work!


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thumpper, your attention to detail is amazing. 
Just simply amazing. 

Great work!


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Fantastic work! Beautiful. I wish I had enough room to do something that big.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just got through the rest of the thread. Stellar work. You truely have the gift.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

and absolutely nothing to do with the build...............................


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome job thumper!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Thumpper said:


> and absolutely nothing to do with the build...............................



Yea! Last pic is FTW.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## muro_ami (Feb 14, 2007)

truly inspiring man. keep it up!


----------



## SiliconX (May 1, 2008)

Hmmm, i'm actually not that far from you. Might have to look into one and then just pick it up 

Work is amazing.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Beautiful work ! Now why did ya have to go and take away from it and throw those screws in?! 

I am messing with ya, still looks great.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

that's downright beautiful man. Great work.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

SiliconX said:


> Hmmm, i'm actually not that far from you. Might have to look into one and then just pick it up
> 
> Work is amazing.


 were abouts are you located?
I'll be having frequent comps in this area this year..both SQ and SPL
the more that attend the better


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## J.D (Feb 24, 2008)

Absolutly stunning!!!


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Beautiful work ! Now why did ya have to go and take away from it and throw those screws in?!
> 
> I am messing with ya, still looks great.


 I don't like the way screws mess up the smooth look

if you take a sludge hammer to an enclosure with just brad nails
the glue holds the outer layer of laminate and the wood seperates...
you can hammer the enclosure into seperate panels

if you use screws pre drilled and spaced properly you have to literally
smash all the panels to get it to come apart

otherwise I wouldn't use screws at all


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just out of curiosity... do you ever do any builds for home theater? I think your work would be of higher demand there due to the fact that your work is eye candy and HT is something that is going to be see much more often.

If your looking to expand your services I would get into some HT/HA forums... I'm sure you can work just as well with Birch (for staining purposes).


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a design for real German Engineered "Frugal Horn" loaded
home audio cabinets that I will be making soon
birch construction and exotic hardwood faces and baffles


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thumpper said:


> I have a design for real German Engineered "Frugal Horn" loaded
> home audio cabinets that I will be making soon
> birch construction and exotic hardwood faces and baffles


Pshhh, that should be nothing for you  That's gonna be awesome!

<--- patiently waiting for build


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

SIC, a dubber, into DIYMA and in Vancouver...

awesome work..

i have the local brown mk2


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Its been said but I'll say it again... Your work is amazing!


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Fantastic work there sir. When you do your home audio towers, make sure we get some pics. I gotta see that.

I see all of the great wood work and then I frown when it gets covered up by carpet 
Cant wait to see some of that stained and looking gorgeous.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

most people order carpet because of the durability and price

I got a new enclosure for my personal install planned
for four (4) SSA ICON 10"
but I am having trouble finding Birch anywhere around here
(little $hit town in the middle of no where and may have to travel)
but I do have access to a Optical C&C 
it's gonna have some Aluminum and Lexan involved to


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

no wasted space here....

just to bad his amps were sliding around in his spare
tire compartment..they are a little beet up
but the amp rack fits like a glove[]


----------



## MegaMx (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn! Canada's box building talent


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

space is an issue here so I'll have to add a couple of
rods for bracing if needed...

total outside dimensions this sucker is almost 9cf3

I don't think it will fit thru the trunk opening



















http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/549000-549999/549281_1240_full.jpg[img]



I'll finish the carpet and paint another day.....

my GOD do these things hit hard...[:D]

[img]http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/549000-549999/549281_1244_full.jpg















































1_1240_full.jpg[/img]


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow...I have never seen such precision in box building. You rule. What is your occupation?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

F&*K YEAH BRO! Love your enclosures. Very nice work. Nice to see someone out there who has love for it the way you do.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thumpper*... your the sh*t!!! 

Nice work man, some of the cleanest I've seen by far. (thumbs up)


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

you do excellent work....some of the cleanest looking boxes I have ever seen


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

My wife is a furniture designer/maker and has some serious woodworking/cabinetmaking skills. Do you think I can get her to build me some freakin' cabinets though?!
I think she thinks it's beneath her. Looking at this thread is frustrating the hell out of me!!!


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Now I need to re-think my new box, as it doesn't even hold a candle to some of yours.

Wow.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't go to pic crazy on this one

Dual Alpine Type R enclosure for Dodge SRT-4 Neon




















these new Makita Lithion Ion drills really kick ass


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

I freakin LOVE my Makita drills. The 10.8 Bosch drivers rock also.


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

great stuff. just a random question, but do you have any rule of thumb on screw spacing/placement? i'm sure there's a strict method, because you seem to be following a pattern.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

how do u get ur paint on the ports so perfect with the box already assembled?

also backed or non backed carpet


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

like I have told so many young ladies in the past, Nice Box you got there! It looks so smooth and soft, can't wait to hit it, the bass that is


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

sonofabitch!! you got mad skills. definately the nicest enclosures i have ever seen.


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work! You have some time invested into that one!


----------



## Acura Legend (May 18, 2009)

Wow. I have an 03 navigator, since the third row seat is very important i'm looking for a smaller box but this is very good work


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice kerf(ing.) Do you have any issues of flexing or strength through the kerf? I noticed you also seem to drill in the kerf lines. Do you drill before cutting the kerf or after? Thanks for posting these detailed pics. It gives us a look behind the curtian.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Thumpper, you sir are a master.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Thumpper, do you have a guide number for how much longer to cut the boards with the kerf? It looks like it overhangs an inch for most of the radiuses. I really wanna make some of these now


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

great skills sir!!! well detailed work... 2 thumbs up. you inspire me!


----------

